# Do you know Jack?



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

He is a proud member of the *C.R.A. :usa:*

If you join this worthy org they will send you a couple of free gars. But more importantly we are supporting the fight:thumb:

CRA - Cigar Rights of America


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:bump:

Great job recruiting people Phil!


----------

